# What's a Power Ranger



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

I've seen the word 'power ranger' thrown around a bit in the last couple days, and I'm still a little fuzzy as to what it is. I tried a search, and from what I can gather, it's a style of OpusX? And I'm not sure they call it an "OpusX Power Ranger"...so what gives with the whole 1990s-kids'-super-heroes naming?


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know either, but the *********** ranger owns a martial arts school 5min from my house, if that helps any He really does! No lie!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No but seriously... check this out:
http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=2

and this
http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=19


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=1&pos=19


Just not the maduro... http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=35&pos=6


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

taken from Vitolas.net

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-133

8. Opus X Belicoso 1997 aka "xXx Prototype" aka "PowerRanger prototype" (5 ¾" x 49) (info...)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

The new Fuente Power Ranger


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I too wondered why the call it the Power Ranger? Maybe since they power rangers kicked ass and how this vitola will thunder-f*ck your head, this baby packs a punch!

Or it could be like how one of the Fuente's nephews thought that the sharks fins looked like a 77 so he named the Anejo a shark or 77. Maybe his nephew also liked watching power rangers lol. 

I'm sure moki knows.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow, those links had some really cool Opus X info. The first time I smoked one was in Sosua in the Dominican Republic at the shop owner's urging. I thought they were great. They are much cheaper there, before they get whacked with all the US taxes.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a tip: when linking to vitolas.net, make sure you don't just copy the URL from the browser address bar... because depending on how you've sorted the images, or whether I add/move images around, that URL may or may not be valid.

Instead, scroll down to the bottom of the page where it says *URL:* and copy the url from there. Permanent vitolas.net URLs will always have *pos=* followed by a _negative_ number.

So in other words, use this:

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-527

Instead of this:

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?album=28&pos=63

This has been a public service announcement!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

This is a power ranger.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

moki said:


> Just a tip:


Sweet, thanx Moki!

I love how everyone just automatically links to your site HAHAHA


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

OK, now you know what they look like. But how do they smoke??

Ah, therein is an interesting tale. Back when these things first came out, ca. 2000 ± a year or two, they had the reputation of knocking your socks off, and apparently they still do. For most people.

There is a tiny minority for whom the Opus X xXx = Power Ranger is a no-show. I've smoked more than a half-dozen of them, and for me, they have about as much kick as a Macanudo. I don't bother with them any more.

BTW, my memory is a little fuzzy as to where the term 'Power Ranger' came from, but it definitely had something to do with the perceived strength of the thing. Which I can't find, though I've looked for it.

Anyway, smoke 'em if you can get 'em and enjoy the heck out of 'em!!!

Cheers!
:cb


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> LOL


Breaking out your pilates get up again, eh?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

khubli said:


> The new Fuente Power Ranger


That's a good pic of Skip!


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

That's funny you asked that question. I just picked of 5 of those at a local B&M a couple hours ago and I was wondering why it was called the power ranger too. Although the one I got have a red ribbon on them. What is the difference between the black and red ribbon?


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Heliofire said:


> That's funny you asked that question. I just picked of 5 of those at a local B&M a couple hours ago and I was wondering why it was called the power ranger too. Although the one I got have a red ribbon on them. What is the difference between the black and red ribbon?


Red ribbon is the regular production run. Black ribbon (maduro) is a you-can-forget-about-it cigar as, to the best of my knowledge, it was only available in the Prometheus "Forbidden X" humidor for many, many bucks. Should someone ever give you a black ribbon Power Ranger, fall at his feet, kiss his boots and enjoy the hell out of it!!!!


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

Glacierman said:


> Red ribbon is the regular production run. Black ribbon (maduro) is a you-can-forget-about-it cigar as, to the best of my knowledge, it was only available in the Prometheus "Forbidden X" humidor for many, many bucks. Should someone ever give you a black ribbon Power Ranger, fall at his feet, kiss his boots and enjoy the hell out of it!!!!


thanks for the answer.:tu


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Glacierman said:


> Red ribbon is the regular production run. Black ribbon (maduro) is a you-can-forget-about-it cigar as, to the best of my knowledge, it was only available in the Prometheus "Forbidden X" humidor for many, many bucks. Should someone ever give you a black ribbon Power Ranger, fall at his feet, kiss his boots and enjoy the hell out of it!!!!


The Forbidden X humidor did not come with maduro PowerRangers... it did come with some other vitolas of Opus X Maduro cigars, though:

http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-133


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Weren't there 5 power rangers in the group? :ss


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

MeNimbus said:


> Weren't there 5 power rangers in the group? :ss


If so I guess I picked up a group of power rangers then. :ss


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

moki said:


> The Forbidden X humidor did not come with maduro PowerRangers... it did come with some other vitolas of Opus X Maduro cigars, though:
> 
> http://www.vitolas.net/displayimage.php?pos=-133


OK. That works.

But your entry for the photo of the Maduro Power Ranger is misleading, then, for it states that "Opus X Maduro cigars have to date only been made commercially available (in a limited number of vitolas) in the Prometheus Forbidden X humidor."

So, then, if not from the FX Humidor, where do they come from???

I know you know, Andrew.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

Well that about sums it up...then it would be a power ranger that I had. It was damn good, I must admit.

So what's all the hype with Opuses? I mean, it was a good cigar indeed, but as somebody else put it, it wasn't the opening of Heaven's gates as many seem to make it. Nor are they as expensive as I thought...apparently they're acquirable for under $15. There are plenty of other $13 + cigars that are damn tasty...so why's the Opus get all the fuss?


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> LOL


now thats funny:ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

thunderbucks said:


> Well that about sums it up...then it would be a power ranger that I had. It was damn good, I must admit.
> 
> So what's all the hype with Opuses? I mean, it was a good cigar indeed, but as somebody else put it, it wasn't the opening of Heaven's gates as many seem to make it. Nor are they as expensive as I thought...apparently they're acquirable for under $15. There are plenty of other $13 + cigars that are damn tasty...so why's the Opus get all the fuss?


because the opus is the only brand to have their own slippers


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Glacierman said:


> OK. That works.
> 
> But your entry for the photo of the Maduro Power Ranger is misleading, then, for it states that "Opus X Maduro cigars have to date only been made commercially available (in a limited number of vitolas) in the Prometheus Forbidden X humidor."
> 
> ...


Well, what I stated is accurate. Emphasis is on the *commercially available*. It is true that to date, the only way Opus X Maduro cigars have been _sold_ is in the Forbidden X humidor. If you check the individual entries for other Opus X Maduro cigars on vitolas.net, it will tell you where they came from.

The Maduro PowerRangers, for instance, were given out at at CFC event.


----------

